

SMS is Dead. Here comes Facebook Chat. - flavio87
http://www.flaviorump.ch/2008/07/12/sms-is-dead-here-comes-facebook-chat/

======
poutine
Really stupid article. Facebook Chat on the iPhone will kill SMS? What's the
iPhone global penetration rate? 1%? So I'll be able to chat with 1% of my
friends assuming they all arrange to run the iPhone Facebook app at the same
time as me? Yeah, sounds like a real replacement for SMS.

Gah, silly.

~~~
volida
actually it's 0.13%

~~~
lucasvo
And how many of your friends have an iPhone? I believe it's more than 0.13%.

Facebook Messenger indeed has the potential to kill SMS. And the iPhone won't
be the only platform facebook will support. Now with an iPhone that has an
incredible UI and easily available thirdparty apps I'm sure motorola, nokia
and samsung can't just continue to ship their rather limited OS.

~~~
volida
you are being very optimistic. You forget that even if iPhone sells 10 million
iPhones in a global market it will be only the 0.3% of the whole phone market.

Actually I don't know anyone who owns an iPhone. Like you said other companies
will make similar UIs before iPhone dominates.

I am sure SMS wont die at least in the next 5 or 10 years. SMS is a huge
market/profit for telecom companies and a standard one and I am certain they
wont let it die before they promote their are own free chat.

What's wrong with MSN and the user base is 10 times larger? It's enough to
replace SMS but it never did.

I dont see anytime soon all these teens getting used to the iPhone virtual
keyboard. They type with eyes closed in their classrooms, while driving the
car with one hand...

~~~
lucasvo
What is interesting about the iPhone is, that you normally get it with an
unlimited data plan. As soon as 3g is included in every plan, sms will loose
it's importance. but I doubt that it will be replaced.

The keyboard issue kept me from buying one. Though at my school in Switzerland
about 1% of the students already have one, even though until yesterday you
couldn't get them.

------
zacharye
Wow, it must be 2007 again. "Facebook chat is coming! Facebook chat is
coming!" No one cared then, no one cares now.

------
sjs382
Killer feature for Facebook chat is chat history? Really? My (free with
contract) Verizon phone does just this with AIM. No need for a data plan.

And the iPhone does this with SMS. I'm sure the iPhone AIM apps do this, too.

So yeah: "Woo! Facebook chat!"

------
iamdave
This article is dead on accurate! EVERYBODY on my contacts list uses Facebook
because I just deleted all my business and work contacts just so I could have
exclusive 1 on 1 chat with Facebook users. What insightful and well thought-
out writing that was.

------
akd
This article is idiotic, but the higher-level point is that people _should_
kill SMS with applications that send messages as Internet data. This is more
likely to be AIM or Yahoo messenger than Facebook chat, but with so many
devices out there supporting 3rd party applications it won't be long before a
large number of heavy SMS users switch to these alternatives.

------
axod
Is this from the onion?

------
wmeredith
Hmm, I'm not on Facebook, nor do I have an iPhone... How is this relevant?

~~~
lucasvo
You can't really expect to see a page with 28 links that are 100% relevant to
you. Just ignore the stuff you're not interested in and don't waste your time
on completely useless comments such as the above.

~~~
petervidani
What he's saying, is that beyond our tiny sub culture of internet nerds, the
average person won't be leaving SMS any time soon. The mainstream market has
started getting used to that medium in the last few years and has no intention
of using a 3rd party platform to replace it.

------
xekonic
If we're speaking penetration, given smartphones as a whole, I think email has
a higher chance of replacing SMS on phones than Facebook chat/etc does.

------
zachinvitemedia
Why don't people write about Blackberry Messenger (BBM)? It's been killing SMS
for a while, every single person I know is on BBM.

~~~
axod
How many people do you know?

